# Clausen Springs



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Any luck on Clausen this winter


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

hah... clausen is a joke.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

When we pulled up there there was two guys leaving, we asked how the fishing was they claimed they caught around 40 perch and many bass. Funny thing is we fished out of all there holes then drilled our own and caught 2 bass the whole time.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i spent 8 hours there one day, didnt even see a fish. and we had tip ups and moved around and everything... plus that lake cracks and moans like a mofo


----------

